# Best place to buy bettas?



## Merico (Sep 30, 2010)

So I'm setting up my first 5-gallon tank tomorrow, and was wondering where a good online place was to buy bettas? The ones at the petstores around here (petco/petquarters) have nothing for bettas, and nothing unusual (and they all look sick or are floating  ). I'm looking for something colourful (actually looking for 2 fish to share tank).

I'm a little leary about having a fish shipped overseas (not to mention the cost). Any suggestions?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/home.imp here is a good place

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Martinismommy this seller is apparently an awesome breeder.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Betta_afinity

You probably already know this, but just as a reminder, make sure the barriers are high enough to prevent your bettas from jumping over to the other side 

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/home.imp


----------

